# Rick Carlisle: We are 'going to do everything possible' to make Dirk Nowitzki our second best player



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *On if the Mavs’ goal is to make Dirk Nowitzki their second best player:*
> 
> “It’s definitely a goal. I think it’s a great goal for any team to have a new best player and have their present best player become their second best player. That’s something logical. I think any team would want to have that goal. Is it possible? Yeah, it’s possible. Now, how likely is that? I can’t tell you for sure. But you know Mark (Cuban), you know Donnie (Nelson), and I’m an aggressive guy to and we’re going to do everything possible to facilitate that happening. I can’t name any names, but we’re going to be into this, and we’re going to be aggressive.”


http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/da...make-dirk-nowitzki-our-second-best-player.ece


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn I don't see who you could get who is going to be better next year. Paul and Howard are going to be available in theory, but Paul is not likely at all and Howard probably isn't coming to Dallas. I don't know of anyone else who is available and better than Dirk.


----------

